# Big Ass Boat



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

Check it out, do guys with little dicks need a big ass raft like this?:
https://www.nrs.com/product/618678/nrs-22-gear-boat-standard-floor-raft


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

samcpa said:


> Check it out, do guys with little dicks need a big ass raft like this?:
> https://www.nrs.com/product/618678/nrs-22-gear-boat-standard-floor-raft


Lose the floor and add a set of cat tubes for a mini S rig or sweep on its own. 

To your question. The only people that need big boats support all their dirt bag friends.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

22 ft. Raft is not that big, I've had out riggers longer than that, chained to the sides of a 29 ft. pontoon. That nrs 22 footer, would just be a sweet over night raft. You will get use to it in no time, it looks like an excellent piece of river gear to me.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

9'4" wide
36" tubes

so only 40" between tubes?


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

About 6-1/2 feet, I think.

A big boat like that would be good for big river trips like Grand Canyon. Unless you wanted to maneuver it through the rapids instead of just pointing it straight and going for the ride.



stribtw said:


> 9'4" wide
> 36" tubes
> 
> so only 40" between tubes?


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

johnryan said:


> About 6-1/2 feet, I think.
> 
> A big boat like that would be good for big river trips like Grand Canyon. Unless you wanted to maneuver it through the rapids instead of just pointing it straight and going for the ride.


Your math is a bit off. 

9'4" = 112"
36" tubes x 2 = 72" of tube
112-72 = 40 = 3'4" between the tubes. Not a ton of room for such a big boat.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

seantana said:


> Not a ton of room for such a big boat.


my 14' has 39" between the tubes


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Dang! It'd take a long long time to bail that sucker.


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Your math is better than mine. Now I gotta spend the day trying to think of something I'm good at. It might take a few hours and require a few beers.



seantana said:


> Your math is a bit off.
> 
> 9'4" = 112"
> 36" tubes x 2 = 72" of tube
> 112-72 = 40 = 3'4" between the tubes. Not a ton of room for such a big boat.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Looks like the sweep rig boats that they run down the MFS. I'm always impressed with the gals/ guys sweeping them down despite their dick size. Honestly, its about the last thing I think about when they elegantly swing the big heavy bastards into the small eddies that they do up there, but I guess if dick:boat size correlation study is your thing..... 

There isnt "a lot" of room between the tubes for several reasons. 
1. it wouldn't fit through some of the spaces it needs to fit if it was much wider. 
2. Momentum is your friend on a sweep rig. 
3.All the weight is suspended off the floor and gets piled on the tubes as well as between them. 
4. 40" wide and 36" deep is a big space.
5. Once the space that is there is filled, its plenty heavy and you're glad there isnt more room.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

This is the Megalodon of round boats!

Weight:	342 lbs.

Geez. 54 3" D-rings. Those alone are gonna add at least 25lbs!


I dare you to R1 this thing.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

yesimapirate said:


> I dare you to R1 this thing.


Easy, just need a big enough paddle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lrzkSedFTM


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

seantana said:


> Easy, just need a big enough paddle.


Checkmate!

I've seen that on one of those gold digger "reality" shows.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

*That's Chub Junior!*

I actually rowed a DIB inflatables boat that size on a Grand Canyon trip with Outdoors Unlimited back in June, it's soooo cool to be out on a giant, 2,000 pound boat flattening big waves.

If anyone wants to buy that boat, I will gladly push that fucker for 21 days on your next Canyon private for you... and smash a bunch of holes that you don't get to hit in the 18 footers, too!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

If I wanted to push this down a river I would need to:
- Lift heavier weights.
- Spend more days on the river.
- Lose at least 25 pounds, though that probably wouldn't make a difference 
knowing the weight of the boat.
Of course, you could put a motor on it - 10 HP would be enough!


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

I might need to look at buying one of these boats- or find some new rafting friends!


----------

